# Pioneer Theatre (my theatre) Announces its 2009-2010 Season



## icewolf08 (Apr 19, 2009)

For anyone interested, my theatre, The Pioneer Theatre in Salt Lake City, UT has officially announced our 2009-2010 season. So if you find yourself in SLC next year, give a holler and come see a show! Press release below:

Pioneer Theatre Company is pleased to announce a 2009-2010 season featuring two sensational dance musicals, the Utah premiere of a recently discovered comedy by Mark Twain; a beloved seasonal story of a boy’s quest for a Red Ryder BB gun; the world premiere of a compelling and often humorous play about two sisters; an electrifying courtroom drama; and a classic play about life in a small town in America at the turn of the twentieth century. 

The season opens with the “singular sensation” "A Chorus Line," and closes with the true “Lullaby of Broadway,” 42nd Street. 

"*A Chorus Line*" runs September 25 through October 10, 2009.

Following "A Chorus Line" will be the Utah premiere of a “new” comedy by America’s greatest comic writer, Mark Twain. "*Is He Dead?*" will run from October 30 through November 14, 2009 

For the holiday season, PTC will present a stage adaptation of the hilarious seasonal film "*A Christmas Story*," running December 4 through December 19, 2009. 

From January 8 through January 23, 2010, PTC will produce the world premiere of "*Touch(ed)*" by Bess Wohl. A touching, often humorous, always compelling and sometimes suspenseful play about the special relationship between two sisters, "Touch(ed)" was discovered as part of PTC’s New Plays Initiative.

"*Twelve Angry Men*," the riveting courtroom drama that has been the basis for a television drama, a classic film and a hit Broadway show, will run from February 2 through February 27, 2010. 

Thornton Wilder’s "*Our Town*" will run from March 12 through March 27, 2010. 

The season finale "*42nd Street*," running April 23 through May 8, 2010, is a Tony Award-winning song-and-dance extravaganza about a small-town girl who arrives in New York hoping to take Broadway by storm in the middle of the Great Depression.​


----------



## Van (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool line up! Something I've noticed a lot of this season, A lot of classics being revisited. We're doing All My Sons, and Othello. Portland Center Stage is doing two musicals next year as well. 
How many seats do you have, Alex ?


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 20, 2009)

Van said:


> Cool line up! Something I've noticed a lot of this season, A lot of classics being revisited.



At the risk of a hijack, do you think this is because in hard economic times people are more likely to show up for a classic play/one they are familiar with vs. a newer play?


----------



## Van (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's a combination of issues, one being that the roayalties on some classics , Shakespeare in particular, are non-existant.


----------

